

The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing - hhm
http://www.ericsink.com/laws/Immutable_Laws_Marketing.html

======
neilk
1\. Market your book with the formula "The $NUMBER $IMPORTANT_THINGS of
$TOPIC_NOBODY_UNDERSTANDS". The goal here is to sound like you did a lot of
research to pare down a complex topic to a few easily-masterable rules.

2\. $NUMBER: If marketing to idiots, make the $NUMBER be a lucky one, like 10,
7, 5 or 3. If marketing to middlebrows, make it a "funny" number like 17 or 43
so they can congratulate themselves on not falling for that Top 10 bullshit.

3\. $IMPORTANT_THINGS: Imply hard, empirical knowledge. Not "observations";
try "principles" or "laws".

4\. $TOPIC_NOBODY_UNDERSTANDS: To pick your topic, go to the local big chain
bookstore. If the shelves are small to nonexistent, people know a hell of a
lot about that topic. Whichever shelves are the largest are the topics that
nobody knows anything about, such as business, marketing, religion,
relationships, and so on.

~~~
davidw
It's actually a pretty good book, in my opinion. Short and to the point.

~~~
neilk
So the word "immutable" doesn't make you want to punch the authors in the
face? Even physicists hesitate to put the word "immutable" on the laws they
discover.

~~~
davidw
_Shrug_ \- they're marketers, it wouldn't be the first time some small amount
of hype has been produced by them... It doesn't mean that what they say isn't
sensible though, and that the rules they present aren't very generally
applicable.

